
TV ads are about to get personal with new targeting tools - msravi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-29/tv-ads-are-about-to-get-personal-with-new-targeting-tools
======
marak830
One of the ads broke on my phone(chrome) and made an infinate scroll so i
couldnt finish the article. That doesnt happen on tv :-p

~~~
hayksaakian
This same thing just happened to me too. I'm repeating instead of just up
voting to emphasize how frustrated I am.

------
beedogs
Does this mean we can stop censoring television, or at least offer an option
for grown adults who can handle hearing the word "shit" once in a while? If
they're going to tailor ads specifically to me, I ought to be able to watch
something uncut.

------
jamesbrownuhh
This article seems a bit wooly and doesn't really explain how this
personalised delivery is going to be achieved - but a real-world example of
genuine ad personalisation technology running right now in the UK is Sky
AdSmart:

[http://www.skymedia.co.uk/sky-adsmart/](http://www.skymedia.co.uk/sky-
adsmart/)

It downloads demographically targeted ads to your set top box ahead of time,
and on channels with the appropriate signalling, will automatically replace a
live advert on the broadcast channel, with a targeted ad playing back from
your set top box. The experience is pretty much seamless. Some of the case
studies are really interesting.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.livemint.com/Consumer/zQwyfxe7Bp3GMWDbxxjwgJ/TV-a...](http://www.livemint.com/Consumer/zQwyfxe7Bp3GMWDbxxjwgJ/TV-
ads-are-about-to-get-personal-with-new-targeting-tools.html), which as far as
I can tell completely ripped it off.

